# Celebrating birthdays, or your wedding anniversary



## Pergamum (Nov 1, 2008)

So...you don't celebrate Halloween, that understandable.

What? You don't celebrate Reformation Day either?

I know some of you like Thanksgiving, I sure do.

Do some of you celebrate your birthday and/or wedding anniversaries? 


Yes/No, if not/so please explain.


----------



## Herald (Nov 1, 2008)

Perg, my problem with Halloween is the ancient pagan nature of the celebration. At least Christmas can point to the advent of Christ. Birthdays and anniversaries? They're fine in my book. One is a celebration of life (as given by God) and the other of the God ordained covenant of marriage.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Nov 1, 2008)

It is worth noting that all of our celebrations can be tied to past Pagan practices, especially "Christmas" and "Easter" and the celebration of birthdays.


----------



## jwithnell (Nov 1, 2008)

No to halloween because it doesn't seem to square with "think upon what is good ..."
Yes to Reformation Day because that is one of the most important events in western history. Wooo hooo, Thanksgiving; I wish there were a way to have the whole church involved. Birthdays are fairly low keyed. I make the family member's favorite dinner and desert (which isn't necessarily cake in this house) plus a few gifts. My husband and I will celebrate our 10th this year and are hoping to get away for a few days. These are all, in my opinion, a way of remembering all that God has done for us and for our family and church.


----------



## Herald (Nov 1, 2008)

Backwoods Presbyterian said:


> It is worth noting that all of our celebrations can be tied to past Pagan practices, especially "Christmas" and "Easter" and the celebration of birthdays.



Benjamin, certainly there are pagan influences in those holidays. But unlike Halloween, it can be argued that the Christian can re-define a celebration of Christ's advent and His resurrection and remove the pagan connotations. That's not an argument for or against either holiday.


----------



## Presbyterian Deacon (Nov 1, 2008)

North Jersey Baptist said:


> But unlike Halloween, it can be argued that the Christian can re-define a celebration of Christ's advent and His resurrection and remove the pagan connotations. That's not an argument for or against either holiday.



Here's my redefinition of Halloween: "It is just a convenient excuse for this diabetic to get to eat Reese's peanut Butter Cups!"

The pagans can have all the other aspects of Halloween, I don't care.

As for the OP-- I like to observe both birthdays and anniversaries, as well as Christmas, Easter, and Thanksgiving.


----------



## calgal (Nov 1, 2008)

Presbyterian Deacon said:


> North Jersey Baptist said:
> 
> 
> > But unlike Halloween, it can be argued that the Christian can re-define a celebration of Christ's advent and His resurrection and remove the pagan connotations. That's not an argument for or against either holiday.
> ...



 I like that one a lot. Seriously Perg has a good point. If we want to get rid of Halloween, we might as well go JW and jettison every other holiday (all of which can be directly tied to pagan festival days). Or take the holiday and dedicate it to the Glory of God.


----------



## Pergamum (Nov 1, 2008)

North Jersey Baptist said:


> Perg, my problem with Halloween is the ancient pagan nature of the celebration. At least Christmas can point to the advent of Christ. Birthdays and anniversaries? They're fine in my book. One is a celebration of life (as given by God) and the other of the God ordained covenant of marriage.



So, you are not against celebrating "days" per se, just not THAT day (meaning Halloween).

If that is the case, is this just proof that we just have not "transformed" the day enough to celebrate it? Or that we have just copped out and compromised?


----------



## StainlessThroughGrace (Nov 1, 2008)

My personal view is that I don't want to take part in paganism. With Christmas, there is a pagan side, but there is also the celebration of Jesus birth. So I celebrate Jesus birth and don't take part in the paganism. The same with Jesus death. It's got nothing to do with the day, it's all about the practices.


----------



## E Nomine (Nov 1, 2008)

StainlessThroughGrace said:


> My personal view is that I don't want to take part in paganism. With Christmas, there is a pagan side, but there is also the celebration of Jesus birth. So I celebrate Jesus birth and don't take part in the paganism. The same with Jesus death. It's got nothing to do with the day, it's all about the practices.





In my opinion, by focusing on Christ and rejecting the pagan traditions, I can bring glory to the Lord through the celebration of Christmas and Easter.

Halloween is purely Satanic in origin and I do not observe this "celebration" or rationalize that it's just secular fun. The Spirit has me convicted that Christians should not celebrate Halloween. If we join in with the pagans on this holiday, we give the impression that we legitimize evil 

Birthdays, Anniversaries, I have no problem with. I don't go wild with partying; I give thanks to the Lord for the blessed events and celebrate the days with discretion.


----------



## Herald (Nov 1, 2008)

Pergamum said:


> North Jersey Baptist said:
> 
> 
> > Perg, my problem with Halloween is the ancient pagan nature of the celebration. At least Christmas can point to the advent of Christ. Birthdays and anniversaries? They're fine in my book. One is a celebration of life (as given by God) and the other of the God ordained covenant of marriage.
> ...



Perg, I don't celebrate Halloween because it is rooted in pagan worship. It's as simple as that. Now, I know churches that have harvest festivals and alternatives to Halloween. I am not going to get hung up about that.


----------



## MrMerlin777 (Nov 1, 2008)

I consider any occasion to have friends in for a party a good thing. 

You're all invited to my place......


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Nov 1, 2008)

Samuel Miller noted that John Rodgers observed his birthday among others as a fast. Singular maybe even in that day, unheard of today maybe? I wonder when birthday "parties" became common? That makes fasting a bit hard I would imagine.


> Besides other seasons, both of ordinary and special devotion, he [Rodgers] seldom failed to observe the anniversaries of his _Birth_, of his _Licensure_, and of his _Ordination_, as days of solemn humiliation, fasting, and prayer. And on these occasions he was accustomed to commit to writing reflections and prayers, which were found among his papers after his decease, and which indicate piety of a very fervent and elevated character.


----------



## Mindaboo (Nov 1, 2008)

In our home, we don't do Halloween, we feel like we are conforming to the world and that it is a pagan holiday with a very dark side. From what I have read it was a time to feed the spirits and the costumes were disguises, so the spirits wouldn't recognize them. We don't want to participate and to be honest, almost everyone we know does. We decided a long time ago that we would err on the side of caution.

As for Thanksgiving, wasn't that a day the Pilgrims set aside to give thanks to God? Maybe I am not remembering that correctly. Anyway, it has always been a wonderful time to break bread with our brothers and sisters in the Lord and that is how we have spent it for about 10 or more years now. 

For Christmas we celebrate Jesus' birth by having a birthday party for Jesus. We invite our friends with kids and have cake and sing. We do give a few presents and go look at lights, etc. but we aren't into the Santa thing or anything like that. 

For Easter, we go to church. We don't celebrate it as a holiday and we don't do anything out of the ordinary for it. No Easter egg hunts or anything like that. 

For birthdays, we celebrate by going out to dinner or I cook my kids favorite meal. For my birthday, I take the day off of school, (we homeschool), and I watch I Love Lucy on DVD with the kids. We celebrate our anniversary with our children by having a nice dinner at home. I usually steam some seafood and we just hang out here. 

We know lots of people who celebrate all of these holidays very differently than we do, we respect their opinions and don't try to argue with them. We just ask that they respect ours in return. Most pagans don't, (like our family), and it just gives us an opportunity to explain our beliefs and tell them we don't mind being different.


----------



## Christusregnat (Nov 1, 2008)

Pergamum said:


> So...you don't celebrate Halloween, that understandable.
> 
> What? You don't celebrate Reformation Day either?
> 
> ...



I refuse to be _bent_ into your _pretzel_ brained schemes!


----------



## Davidius (Nov 1, 2008)

E Nomine said:


> The Spirit has me convicted that Christians should not celebrate Halloween.



That's an amazing claim.


----------



## matt01 (Nov 1, 2008)

Presbyterian Deacon said:


> I like to observe both birthdays and anniversaries, as well as Christmas, Easter, and Thanksgiving.



As well as a couple of other days, 4th of July, Canada Day, and Memorial Day


----------



## py3ak (Nov 1, 2008)

My favorite holiday is Guy Fawkes day. I find holiday celebrations to be tedious, interfering, and in general a waste of time that could have been spent more enjoyably.


----------



## Leslie (Nov 1, 2008)

My own druthers are "bah, humbug" for all holidays whatsoever, but that's a vice, not a virtue. When in Ethiopia ministry is much more fun than these events. Last year Christmas was a clinic day--had a great time.


----------



## Grace Alone (Nov 1, 2008)

I'll have to admit that I do not look forward to Christmas. When someone mentions that it is only X weeks until Christmas, I have a feeling of anxiety, not of joy. I am not even sure we biblically should be creating a holiday for Jesus' birth, but all the secular trappings that Christians embrace are really questionable, in my opinion. Let's see....the wise men brought gifts to the Christ child, so we give gifts...to ourselves!!!! Somehow that does not seem very glorifying to God. I could handle the special music and sermon about the birth of Christ, but the whole rest of the Christmas season seems to be a gigantic distraction as opposed to being focused on God. I think Satan must really love the Christmas season.

I see nothing wrong with a special dinner and gifts in honor of a birthday or anniversary. Those aren't holidays anyway.


----------



## Kevin (Nov 1, 2008)

Pergamum said:


> So...you don't celebrate Halloween, that understandable.
> 
> What? You don't celebrate Reformation Day either?
> 
> ...



Yes.

I am a western, european, celtic, christian, protestant, anglo-saxon, canadian, presbyterian, male, heterosexual, married, father of 5, follower of our Lord & Saviour Jesus Christ.

As such I observe, notice , celebrate, & pay real close attention to all cultural & social traditions that acknowledge these connections.

Since the religion I practice takes place in a world defined & informed by the above realities, I do NOT HESITATE to worship God with all of my body, soul, & spirit in the culture He has placed me.


----------



## Zenas (Nov 1, 2008)

Davidius said:


> E Nomine said:
> 
> 
> > The Spirit has me convicted that Christians should not celebrate Halloween.
> ...



The sarcastic incredulousness of your reaction somewhat amazes me, or maybe I'm reading you wrong.


----------



## Grymir (Nov 1, 2008)

Pergy, Our #1 holiday each year is our anniversary! We go camping. This year I took my wife to a swamp. Here's a pic - 







It's the best holiday of all, because that's the day we were wed. Plus, we buy things for the house. We bought a chest freezer for the house, and a long range AM reception radio for camping. We can listen to politics from Michigan, Cincinnati, Atlanta, New York, Pittsburgh, even Nashville!! It was great! We even heard Glenn Beck on the radio for the first time! He was hilarious. People were calling in a pledging how they would increase their carbon emissions to compensate for those who whine about such things.  Now that's an anniversary celebration!

Halloween is purely pagan. But it's an excuse to buy candy to give to kids and eat the rest. (We only had one family show up this year, besides grandkids) We don't decorate or anything like that. One of our neighbors decorates like it is Christmas. Of course the fellow left most of his decorations up all year round too! 

Our Birthdays are also celebrated. Plus Turkey Day, because we have much to be thankful for. Christmas is an endless Christ/Santa smackdown for me, as I watch to see the encroaching signs of paganism intruding into Christ's mass. 

All in all, every family needs days to celebrate. Whether to bring the family together and let them know that our family is #1, or that we as individuals are important, or that Christ is important. These are things to celebrate and make life interesting and break up the monotony.

All's we need now is a flag to pledge our familliar alligence to!


----------



## Theognome (Nov 1, 2008)

Reformation Day is also my Purdiestness's birthday. Today, Toni received a homemade brunch quiche when she returned from her morning gym workout. Them she had a four hour session at a posh day spa, and then finally a sushi dinner. 

We don't celebrate Hallmark holidays or Halloween, and every day is Infinite Purdiestness Girl Day... But Infinite Purdiestness Girl Birthday Day is extra special.

Theognome


----------



## VictorBravo (Nov 2, 2008)

I'm surprised nobody has mentioned the Roman Catholic connection to Halloween. It's the evening before Hallowmas, or All Saint's Day, when you remember all the dead, celebrating the true "Saints" and praying for those in Purgatory.

That's reason enough for me not to celebrate it.

Birthdays are OK, we usually go out to dinner and have a big steak. Anniversaries are special. And sometimes we have a random holiday just for fun.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Nov 2, 2008)

You know Roman Catholics have services on Sunday as well. Guess we better pick a different day.


----------



## VictorBravo (Nov 2, 2008)

Backwoods Presbyterian said:


> You know Roman Catholics have services on Sunday as well. Guess we better pick a different day.



I guess I was misleading. It's not because I'm contrary to everything Roman Catholic, I am contrary to the idea of venerating and segregating saints into those in heaven and those in purgatory. Halloween was a day of preparation for that, and some of the "death" motif comes directly from that strange practice.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Nov 2, 2008)

I am being a little contrarian tonight, please forgive me.


----------



## LadyFlynt (Nov 2, 2008)

Pergy, no halloween, no christmass, no valentines, no easter, etc.

Thanksgiving is a mixed affair...both being thankful for what the Lord has blessed us with, enjoying that, and a sadness of what it has become. Of course, days of Thanksgiving can and should take place at other times as well. Same with days of fasting.

Anniversaries: merely acknowledging the blessing the Lord has given us in eachother...when we both remember (usually halfway through the day  ) Not considered a Holiday (Holy Day).

Birthdays: we never made a huge deal out of. Again, it is merely acknowledging the blessing the Lord has given us in each child. That child is growing, is healthy, and is learning of or growing in the Lord daily/yearly. My oldest just turned 12 this past week. He is becoming a young man. We are pleased with this. And truly, he was a gift to this supposedly barren woman. As to how we "celebrate"...that person chooses what is for supper (a tradition from my family) and we bake brownies generally. We have had occasional requests for a cake (mama stinks at baking cakes though). Not considered a Holiday (Holy Day).


----------



## Pergamum (Nov 2, 2008)

Christusregnat said:


> Pergamum said:
> 
> 
> > So...you don't celebrate Halloween, that understandable.
> ...




MMMMmmmm......................pretzels! [where's the drool icon...]



Whatcha doing for your next wedding anniversary?


----------



## Pergamum (Nov 2, 2008)

So it sounds like most people are basing their reasons to celebrate, or not to celebrate a "special day" based upon whether the "holiday" can be "redeemed" or if "pagan" or "satanic" connections are too great.

I.e. in other words I am not hearing a lot of arguments based on the mere fact that it is a day that is extra besides the Sabbath. 


Interesting.


----------



## LadyFlynt (Nov 2, 2008)

I don't consider Anniversaries or Birthdays "holidays" (holy days) or "extra" to the Lord's Day. They go on just like any other day. There is no big national day off (or even household day off) for them.


----------



## Pergamum (Nov 2, 2008)

Oh big birthdays and anniversaries are very big deals in our nation, we just don't all celebrate them at once but individually. They do not "just go on like any other day" for most.


----------



## LadyFlynt (Nov 2, 2008)

Again, no "big" birthdays or anniversaries. A birthday is a birthday...it's simply the day you were born so many years ago. When I hit 30, it was no big deal. Same when I hit 40...just another year closer to being with my Lord...or enjoying grandchildren, or whatever else the Lord has in store for me.


----------



## Pergamum (Nov 2, 2008)

No "big" birthdays, but any recognition of the day is still a recognition of a special day in addition to the Sabbath, right?


----------



## LadyFlynt (Nov 2, 2008)

Not really. Totally different. It's not a holiday.


----------



## Pergamum (Nov 2, 2008)

It *IS* a special day set apart every year above other days. 

None of our "holidays" are totally "holy days" anymore and all of them are in the process of morphing into cultural custom.

If we value birthdays, and anniversaries and celebrate them (no matter how mildly) why not value Halloween as a cultural tradition, or Thanksgiving or Christmas? 

There may be a difference in degree but not kind here ---- the recognition of other days besides the Sabbath *is *being done.


----------



## Zenas (Nov 2, 2008)

Pergamum said:


> So it sounds like most people are basing their reasons to celebrate, or not to celebrate a "special day" based upon whether the "holiday" can be "redeemed" or if "pagan" or "satanic" connections are too great.
> 
> I.e. in other words I am not hearing a lot of arguments based on the mere fact that it is a day that is extra besides the Sabbath.
> 
> ...



I thought most were basing it on what their conscience permitted them to do.


----------



## Prufrock (Nov 2, 2008)

I think that the confession is clear that it represents our understanding of our rule of _faith_. Things such as Halloween or Thanksgiving, whatever they may have once been, simply are _not_ religious holidays. They are cultural or societal, and I think fall outside the realm of religion, and outside the confessions. We set apart the sabbath as our one _religious_ day of observance, and that is all.

Again, I don't think the etymology of holiday matters at all -- what matters is how we use it. Just because it once meant "holy day" doesn't mean that's how we use it today.

Conclusions:
1. Religiously, I don't put any stock in Christmas, nor do I think we ought to be doing so. Culturally, however, it is quite important. It's what we do here. It's not sinful to have a special day where families all come together and share. I think it's a wonderful tradition. 
(I use Christmas just as an example)

2. Special days to a culture, a people, a nation, etc., I think fall entirely outside what the confessions or scripture regulate. I think we would have a lot of explaining to do to the world around us if we stopped entirely observing things such as the fourth of July. Why shouldn't we?

3. On a side note, I think the WCF _could_ allow for the observance of a religious holiday anyway -- WCF XXI.5: "Beside...solemn fastings and thanksgivings upon special occasions, which are, in their several times and seasons, to be used in a holy and religious manner." If a church or synod were to declare this Dec. 25 to be a special remembrance of the incarnation and birth of our Lord, why should such a thing be opposed.

Also, I have been told by a very respected OPC pastor and scholar that the Westminster Divines had a debate when setting certain days of solemn fastings and one of them was to occur on Dec. 25--apparently there was division as to which should take precedence. I've never come across this in my reading, but I certainly have no reason to doubt the accuracy of what this man said. Just a thought.

Anyway, those are my thoughts on the subject of holidays.


----------



## Grymir (Nov 2, 2008)

Pergamum said:


> It *IS* a special day set apart every year above other days.
> 
> None of our "holidays" are totally "holy days" anymore and all of them are in the process of morphing into cultural custom.
> 
> ...



So what if there is a recogonition of other days besides the Sabbath?

You are also throwing out the red herring of 'cultural tradition' as the standard. That is not the standard used for holidays or celebrations. I ain't about to follow traditions blindly. Um, like Jesus said, Judge righteous judgment. Some traditions are good, some evil, and some just stupid. A person has to learn to differentiate between them. There is a differnce in 'kind'.


----------



## Zenas (Nov 2, 2008)

Perg,

Why don't we do what you suggested? Because for some of us, it violates our conscience and therefore, we would be sinning.

I sometimes can't understand the obsession that some have with trying to get other Christians to abandon decisions they deliberately make in leiu of their conscience. Appeals are made to reason, logic, consistency, but ultimately fall short and those advocating for change are ultimately left frustrated, though not without, seemingly, a sense of righteousness for being free enough to accept something for what they view is a simple and obvious choice. 

I said I sometimes cannot understand this, but then sometimes I can because I remember something. When people are faced with something holy, or set apart, they immediately flee. This is the rule, without exception, that what is set apart is hated. This is not to say that those who do not celebrate Halloween are holy themselves, but that their act in obeying their conscience and, in turn, obeying God, is an affront to everyone around them. 

I suspect that those who so ardently advocate for those obeying their conscience to cease from doing so are, themselves, experiencing a conflict of the conscience that they are trying to ignore. Those who are in obedience are as much of an affront ot them as they try to ignore the conviction as they are to the unbeliever who wakes up everyday and tries to convince themselves there is no God. Mind you, the corrolation isn't precisely the same in nature, but the effect seems extremely similar and stem from one party trying to deny something that the other intrinsically represents. 

If you feel so strongly about your liberty to go and celebrate Halloween, then go and do so, and leave the rest of us alone about it.


----------



## Pergamum (Nov 2, 2008)

So we can celebrate Christmas as a cultural event but not a religious event? So, we ought to take Christ out of Christmas and not just the mas?


----------



## historyb (Nov 2, 2008)

Pergamum said:


> So...you don't celebrate Halloween, that understandable.
> 
> What? You don't celebrate Reformation Day either?
> 
> ...


I hit the wrong button and put a thanks on the first post

I love holidays always have. Love Christmas and Birthdays and of course my anniversary with my Wife


----------



## DeoOpt (Nov 2, 2008)

No to halloween, because I dont

Yes to Reformation day. at our Church we get together and hear the word of God preached.

Birthday's yes. Im turning 50 in 2009 and I am having a party -ALL R WELLCOME- including you and your family pergy..


----------



## Zenas (Nov 2, 2008)

If I am taken as publicly discerning Perg's heart or intentions or if I seemed rude in that last post, then I apologize and ask the forgiveness of the readers in general and of Pergamum in particular.


----------



## Pergamum (Nov 2, 2008)

Huh? Why get all contemplative and navel-gazing? I'm a big boy (and I also dish it out..so that means I also must have to take it too)....SO BRING IT ON! It's been an interesting discussion and I see no need for apologies.


----------



## Pergamum (Nov 2, 2008)

P.s. I don't celebrate Halloween. 

I am just trying to get to the heart of why some people celebrate one "special day" and not another (i.e. is it celebrating anything besides the Sabbath _per se_ or must these things be judged on a case to case basis).


----------



## LadyFlynt (Nov 2, 2008)

Because some are days of Thanksgiving and others are co-opt'd pagan holy days with all their rituals and symbolisms. Birthdays aren't pagan...just a pagan emperor chose to make a big civil and political ordeal about his (the whole Caesar is god type thing).


----------



## bookslover (Nov 2, 2008)

North Jersey Baptist said:


> Perg, my problem with Halloween is the ancient pagan nature of the celebration. At least Christmas can point to the advent of Christ. Birthdays and anniversaries? They're fine in my book. One is a celebration of life (as given by God) and the other of the God ordained covenant of marriage.



No, Bill, you're problem with Halloween is finding enough time to eat all that chocolate you confiscate from your children...


----------



## bookslover (Nov 2, 2008)

Grymir said:


> We bought a chest freezer for the house...



Now, why would you want to freeze your chest?


----------



## Herald (Nov 2, 2008)

bookslover said:


> North Jersey Baptist said:
> 
> 
> > Perg, my problem with Halloween is the ancient pagan nature of the celebration. At least Christmas can point to the advent of Christ. Birthdays and anniversaries? They're fine in my book. One is a celebration of life (as given by God) and the other of the God ordained covenant of marriage.
> ...



Come to think of it, you are one person who shouldn't celebrate a birthday. All those candles will only exasperate global warming.


----------



## bookslover (Nov 2, 2008)

Not a good week to ask ME these questions:

On Wednesday (November 5 - Guy Fawkes Day!), I turn 56.

On Friday (November 7), my beautiful Gloria and I celebrate our 28th wedding anniversary.

And, Friday is also Billy Graham's 90th birthday.

*****

Of course, Tuesday is election day, so, by Wednesday morning, I'll either be rejoicing or opening a vein...


----------



## Pergamum (Nov 2, 2008)

Your point 3 is very interesting.


----------



## Ivan (Nov 2, 2008)

DeoOpt said:


> Im turning 50 in 2009 and I am having a party -ALL R WELLCOME



Really?! Will there be...."refreshments"?


----------



## Grymir (Nov 2, 2008)

bookslover said:


> Grymir said:
> 
> 
> > We bought a chest freezer for the house...
> ...



It took me a minute to figure out what was going on with that. But then I saw you were in California. Soo, I connected the dots. You probably call them deep freezers out there.


----------



## Grymir (Nov 2, 2008)

Oh, yeah. And to stay on topic, the reason we celebrate one day and not the other is because we want to. Some holidays are to celebrate important events in our nation, some are important days to our family. And yes, these are in addition to the Sabbath. I don't look down on family's that celebrate other holidays. We might look and go how lame, or we might look and go 'way cool!!' We might think 'it's the devil's work' or we might think 'That's from the LORD.' But we don't care. It's not my family, and since my family is #1, we detrermine the best way to do holidays and celebrations. As all family's should be. I mean, all family's should celebrate my anniversary and it should be a paid day off from work for the nation, nay, the world. There should be big pictures of us put on those 100 foot T.V. screens in New York, but, alas, it ain't so. So you see how much other people care about my opinion. But, that's another subject and off-topic.


----------



## Pergamum (Nov 2, 2008)

GRYMIR DAY! Like Festivus for the rest of us!


----------



## Grymir (Nov 2, 2008)

Cool!!!! I can see it now! Couples going camping. But, then with the campsites full, how will we find a space?


----------



## Grymir (Nov 2, 2008)

P.S. Aren't celebrations fun!!


----------



## Pergamum (Nov 2, 2008)

There will always be vacancies for camping on a swamp!


----------



## Grymir (Nov 2, 2008)

Not once the people figure out that we spay the site with organic Mosquito Beater. Keeps them away! Plus, we have the whole place to ourselves. How romantic can it get? Now that's a celebration!

We are die hard campers by the way!!


----------



## bookslover (Nov 3, 2008)

Grymir said:


> bookslover said:
> 
> 
> > Grymir said:
> ...



Ah, the light dawns...


----------



## AThornquist (Nov 5, 2008)

Prufrock said:


> Again, I don't think the etymology of holiday matters at all -- what matters is how we use it. Just because it once meant "holy day" doesn't mean that's how we use it today.



I _totally_ agree. And in the same way holiday no longer means "holy day," the holidays observed in the US (Halloween, Christmas, Easter, etc.) are no longer tied to their origins but are simply culturally accepted events. Besides, even if you do say that you can't separate them from their origins, consider the Apostle Paul; he clearly taught that there is _nothing_ wrong with eating meat that was sacrificed to idols (meaning: had pagan origins and associations) *if it is eaten with a clear conscience.* That same concept applies here. Partaking in cultural events that have distant pagan origins is just fine if it can be done with a clear conscience and is observed in a way that honors God. So, is it wrong to pass out candy to kids who come to the door? No. Is it wrong to bring your kids trick or treating? Possibly, if they are dressed up in a way that is ungodly (i.e. Freddy Krueger). Otherwise, no. With Halloween in particular, death, Satan, etc. _will not_ be glorified in my family. As what I quoted said, the acceptance of cultural holidays depends on *how* they are observed. That is my personal opinion and what my conscience agrees with.
But to the next text...



Zenas said:


> Perg,
> 
> Why don't we do what you suggested? Because for some of us, it violates our conscience and therefore, we would be sinning.



This is a very important thing for people such as myself, who are not completely opposed to enjoying these holidays, to remember. Again, I completely understand and agree with your perspective.


----------



## DeoOpt (Nov 6, 2008)

Ivan said:


> DeoOpt said:
> 
> 
> > Im turning 50 in 2009 and I am having a party -ALL R WELLCOME
> ...



Of course food and drink it will be a Hawiian theam we have a whole roasted pig and lots of other goodies


----------

